

Ask PG: Interview Calls Yet for S12 Batch - It's 16Apr12 :) - rajdesai225

Has anyone received email saying they have been selected for interviews for S12 Batch?
======
EREFUNDO
Nope. I think it will be late in the day...around 9-10pm. That's what I read
in one blog. Anyway I would probably find out when I get to work tomorrow
morning as I have no internet at home.

------
rajdesai225
Atleast - I have not gotten any email as yet - so should we think no news is a
good news or am I missing something?

